# Some newbie questions on DIY mixing



## Trips (4/5/20)

Good morning all

I am posting this in the belief that nothing I ask is illegal – if I am mistaken, please correct me.

With my remaining liquid dwindling to about one day's supply, I am now beginning to home-brew liquid to use as a substitute in the (vague) hope that nic-free liquid will at least satisfy the habit part of smoking.

Out of this, some questions:

Where can I buy PG that is safe to use in a vape mix?
From online research I came across an idea for a coffee flavour concentrate: soaking coffee grinds in VG (I used BP glycerine from my local pharmacy) and straining it through a coffee filter – does this raise any red flags among the experts?
I smoked menthol cigarettes – suggestions on what I can use to safely create menthol/mint flavouring?

Thanks in advance – any advice will be most welcome.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RuanK (4/5/20)

With regards to your menthol question... 

Ive heard in the past that some people disolved menthol crystals in some VG, and then added it to their juice for a cooling effect. Maybe try that. 

You can just ask your pharmacist for some menthol crystals. 

Hope this helps - maybe some of the more experienced guys will be able to offer up some more advice. 

Good luck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (4/5/20)

Trips said:


> Good morning all
> 
> I am posting this in the belief that nothing I ask is illegal – if I am mistaken, please correct me.
> 
> ...



You can disolve menthol crystals in PG. 20% menthol concentrate works fine at 0.5% mix.

I would not suggest going the coffee route. The coffee filter does not remove all the oils and you could end up in ICU.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger (4/5/20)

Trips said:


> Good morning all
> 
> I am posting this in the belief that nothing I ask is illegal – if I am mistaken, please correct me.
> 
> ...


Unless you have lab quality filters that can filter out all particles and oils, don’t go there. I think the specs are under 1 micron, @GSM500 ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/5/20)

Trips said:


> hope that nic-free liquid will at least satisfy the habit part of smoking.



You could always use Nicorette gum or patches which you can buy from a pharmacy. You will then get the nic fix and you can still vape VG.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Trips (4/5/20)

Thanks for the replies and advice thus far. Much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (4/5/20)

IS it safe to mix with say coffee flavouring or strawberry flavouring [Like vanilla essense] that you get at baking stores /baking goods at PnP , if you use a drop or 2 ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (5/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


> IS it safe to mix with say coffee flavouring or strawberry flavouring [Like vanilla essense] that you get at baking stores /baking goods at PnP , if you use a drop or 2 ?



Everything I have read suggests not. There are other chemicals present that may cause problems while inhaling but not ingesting, such as oils and preservatives. I would rather vape pure VG/PG than try a food flavoring.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## alex1501 (5/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


> IS it safe to mix with say coffee flavouring or strawberry flavouring [Like vanilla essense] that you get at baking stores /baking goods at PnP , if you use a drop or 2 ?



If you are looking at "Robertson's" or "Moir's" vanilla essence in PnP, I agree with @Stranger, stay away from them.

If you have access to the shops that sell this type of flavouring:
https://flavournation.co.za/shop/strawberry-flavouring/ (check the ingredients), you should be perfectly fine.
https://flavournation.co.za/stockists/ (check Gauteng shops)

Almost all of the flavours made by CAP, TFA, FW, FA... used for vaping, are actually food flavourings.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stranger (5/5/20)

Nature identical flavouring

Whatsit ? Sorry to question but I am cynical at the best of times.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alex1501 (5/5/20)

Stranger said:


> Nature identical flavouring
> 
> Whatsit ? Sorry to question but I am cynical at the best of times.



What is the question?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (5/5/20)

The ingredients listed :

Nature identical flavouring

So what is it, it can't be strawberry flavoured with just water and pg, there has to be something else, it is the something else that I am wondering what else it is.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## alex1501 (5/5/20)

Stranger said:


> The ingredients listed :
> 
> Nature identical flavouring
> 
> So what is it, it can't be strawberry flavoured with just water and pg, there has to be something else, it is the something else that I am wondering what else it is.



If you check any of the DIY suppliers, for the each flavour they list something like "Artificial flavouring", "propylene glycol"... (we would all like to know what is in that "Artificial" part), but I was refering to the propylene glycol and water like the carriers.

What I was also saying in the previous post is:

https://flavournation.co.za/shop/
https://www.theflavourmill.co.za/collections/the-flavour-mill-concentrates
https://clyrolinx.co.za/shop/flavour-selector/#dialog

are all the same flavours used by the local food industry. 

International flavour companies are also food flavouring companies, with the possible exception of "Flavorah".

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (5/5/20)

alex1501 said:


> If you are looking at "Robertson's" or "Moir's" vanilla essence in PnP, I agree with @Stranger, stay away from them.
> 
> If you have access to the shops that sell this type of flavouring:
> https://flavournation.co.za/shop/strawberry-flavouring/ (check the ingredients), you should be perfectly fine.
> ...


And there you just opened another whole world of ''I wanna try this with some xxx'' , thank you , so h2o doesn't have to taste like h2o !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GSM500 (7/5/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Unless you have lab quality filters that can filter out all particles and oils, don’t go there. I think the specs are under 1 micron, @GSM500 ?


Not sure exactly on this. I'm not sure about the spec I used but i suspect it was somewhere between 3 and 11 microns. They were lab grade filters purchased from a vendor of lab kit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

